# Shallow depth of field



## miketx (Oct 30, 2017)

Depth of field is the area in front of the pictures subject and behind the pictures subject that is in focus. This image was taken using a Nikon 50mm lens with aperture set at 1.8 giving a very shallow depth of field.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 30, 2017)

ok


----------



## miketx (Oct 30, 2017)

It's ok if you can't understand it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 30, 2017)

So?


----------



## miketx (Oct 30, 2017)

I was simply trying to explain "shallow depth of field" to people who may have wondered what it meant. Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 30, 2017)

And I simply wrote ok.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 30, 2017)

miketx said:


> Depth of field is the area in front of the pictures subject and behind the pictures subject that is in focus. This image was taken using a Nikon 50mm lens with aperture set at 1.8 giving a very shallow depth of field.
> 
> View attachment 157495



I noticed you posted a picture of cat food.  Do you know the reason why cats have whiskers?  Because they have a hard time seeing things that are closer than 6 inches to their face, and the whiskers help them navigate around.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 30, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Depth of field is the area in front of the pictures subject and behind the pictures subject that is in focus. This image was taken using a Nikon 50mm lens with aperture set at 1.8 giving a very shallow depth of field.
> ...


If the whiskers get through, the cat gets through.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 30, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Yeah, on occasion, I like to watch Animal Planet.  Did you know that cats have 32 separate muscles in each ear so that they can rotate them and use their ears like a directional microphone?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 30, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I knew a cat can move its ears but didn´t know there are 32 muscle. I was responsible for our cats back then.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 30, 2017)

Yeah, cats are interesting critters.  

I kinda prefer cats over dogs because they are easier to take care of.  Set out a bowl of food and water, keep the litter box clean, and there is not much other upkeep required. 

Dogs?  You gotta exercise and walk them on a daily basis.  

Cats?  A piece of string, 5 min. of having fun, and the cat has been exercised.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 30, 2017)

Agreed. Also the cat does not crawl around and has its own will. It also can learn without teaching.


----------

